# Reverse sneezing



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One article on what it is and how to recognize it (video). Tucker has done this. 

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art56513.asp/zzz


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

My pointer mix had this issue. Sometimes pinching the nostrils and/or the throat massage worked, sometimes it didn't. It always made me jump though when he started up!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> My pointer mix had this issue. Sometimes pinching the nostrils and/or the throat massage worked, sometimes it didn't. It always made me jump though when he started up!


Tucker has only done it twice. I freaked the first time I saw it, but settled down after I was told what it was.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith does this and it always freaks us both out. she can't seem to calm down when it's happening, and it sometimes goes on for an hour.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Whenever a dog has done this, I gently wrap both hands around the muzzle and blow in their nostrils. This has always stopped it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think having the info and the video on the site may be helpful to those who do not know what a reverse sneeze is???


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Never heard of it or seen it before! But now if it happens, I will know what's going on.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It amazes me that this is nothing to worry about. It really looks like an asthma attack. One of my foster dogs had a really prolonged episode of it, the morning I was supposed to deliver her to her new owners! Scared me to death, but when I called the vet they laughed at me, said it was nothing to be concerned about. My beagle had it too, but just short episodes. Looks painful too, besides being painful to watch.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

I've seen Bailey do this a few times. Never knew what it was as I always thought he just had a tickle in the back of his throat. Nice to know there's no cause for alarm though!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think having the info and the video on the site may be helpful to those who do not know what a reverse sneeze is???


absolutly!!

Both of mine have not done it, but its good to know what it is.....
Thanks so much for sharing Kim:bowl:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I had seen Sam do this a few times. We were always outdoors and I thought he'd inhaled something...bug, pollen, grass. I would massage his throat thinking something was irritating him. Now I know he was "reverse sneezing".


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

After having family that has Beagles and theirs have done it a lot, the vet mentioned trying Claritin -it has ceased since. I didn't watch the video to see if they said anything about it, but that's my experience.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, they're just examples of what a reverse sneeze looks like.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I think Jester does this... a lot. I've always worried that there is something wrong in his throat as it seems like he is gagging and can't catch his breath. I think I will talk to my vet about it because I am wondering if this and his head shaking (ears were checked and are clear) is all caused by allergies??? Thanks for posting the link. Seeing the videos was really helpful and it's good to know that it isn't something serious.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for that - have heard of it but never experienced it. Can see why it is scary


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping for Penny'sMom


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka has done this!!! I thought he inhaled some dirt or something.
It seems so weird that it's not serious!
Boy, that greyhound or whippet in the video had it bad. That looked miserable!
Thanks Kimm!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's exactly what Charlie is doing, but he does is every day at least once, glad it's nothing serious to add to his condition. I was trying to explain to the vet how it sounded. Now I know, thanks for posting this video, Kimm


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for this thread. Brady did this for the first time tonight. I knew exactly what it was because of this thread, so it calmed me down until he stopped.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought I would bump this up for anyone who hasn't watched it. There is a video if you scroll down the page to the link.


----------



## SamnLulu (Apr 25, 2010)

*Ongoing episodes*

Hello, my dog Lulu has had moderate to severe episodes of reverse sneezing that started back in October, 2009. She was diagnosed 3 times by her vet as having kennel cough, but each time the episodes came back almost immediately after her meds were done. Her episodes can last 48+ hours, sometimes continuously and sometimes she has little breaks in between where she is resting quietly. It is very alarming each time it happens and I am wondering if anyone has experienced the same type of prolonged experience. Everything I've read about reverse sneezing indicates that an episode usually only lasts about a minute or two. Hers goes on for forever! Help!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

After 8 months of wondering why Tayla would get the "dry heaves" and never throw up anything I found this thread and again, the information on here was very important. I know think I know she is just "reverse sneezing" and can probably stop worrying. She only does it on ocassion, but she has done it three times in the last several days and I was getting concerned. It's really dry in Florida now and our back yard is a sand pit. I think she has some seasonal allergies.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

omg i just read this thread. my moms shitzu does this ALL the time. Every time she does it my mom massages her throat and it helps out. I have to tell her thats normal and referred to as reverse sneezing


----------

